# Pella Wooden Window Won't Close



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a Pella wood interior, aluminum exterior window that will not close the last 1 inch. It feels like it hits something mechanical because it comes to a hard stop. It doesn't feel like something is rubbing and I could push harder to make it move. I feel like if I push harder it's going to break something.

I tilted the bottom sash in and removed it. The pivot bar/block on both sides seems to be engaged with the sash. After putting the sash back in place, there was no change in performance. It still goes up all the way smoothly and stops about 1 inch from the bottom.

Another question, does Pella make both single and double hung windows with two grooves in the side? To me, this looks like it should be a double hung window because the top sash has a groove/channel it could move in, but it doesn't move.

Also, what are the little chrome button looking things?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

As far as stopping short , I can only think of six things:

1 The lock is engaged & is hitting the keeper 

2. There is something (screw . nail , etc) that punched through the jamb liner or sill .

3 Something is messed up with the balance . Does it have the type with the skinny cord that retracts into the top frame piece ?

4 For whatever reason , someone moved the attachment point for the balance cord fitting (re-positioned the screw on the sash)

5 There is something screwy at the meeting rails (where the sashes seal together when properly closed 

6 Something is on the bottom of the sash that doesn't belong there 

Those metal buttons were there to snap in wood mullions .


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

dd57chevy said:


> As far as stopping short , I can only think of six things:
> 
> 3 Something is messed up with the balance . Does it have the type with the skinny cord that retracts into the top frame piece ?


It does have a skinny cord. I've attached pics to show.

I don't see anything on the sash that would cause the obstruction. I also don't see a nail or screw in the rails. This window has been open and closed within the last month or so with no issues.

It is a double hung window as I got the top sash to move when I applied enough force. I did notice the pivot block/bar on the top sash seems to sit lower than those on the lower sash that doesn't close.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It sounds like one of the tension rods (one on each side) is jamming. Does it feel as if one side hits harder than the other? The tension rods are what keeps the window in place. If you open the window half way, it stays half way & doesn't fall. There is a small tool that looks like one of those cranks that store owners used when they had retractable awnings. The tensioners work similar to the window shades. You wind them until you have the desired tension.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

That's the tool


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Guap0_ said:


> That's the tool


I think you're describing spiral _tube_ balances . 

He doesn't have that kind .


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## dws1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi, I have the EXACT same issue. Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## dws1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Just fixed it. The 2 pins at the bottom of the sash need to be hammered into the wood frame, so that the metal is flush with the wood. Take the screw out and hammer it in carefully. Worked right away, and window closed...


----------

